# anyone know NIGOLF (ryan)



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

need to contact him if anyone has his number 

thanks peter


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Yes, it's 07980 930170 or [email protected]
Planning on coming over?


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

lol thanks mate , lucky gits in cypres atm ,


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Yep, sent me a text saying so - hadn't realised, and he never thought of taking me with him - git! 
Think he's back Thursday or Friday.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

good hes probably freezing his nuts off today lol. to far for a visit guys


----------

